#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-17
<Kilos> o/
<Lucax> hello
<Lucax> I do transcriptions and sometimes I get audios where the person says the same phrase a million times like: do you understand? or: are you able to follow me? how can I make a shortcut to this phrase in libreoffice
<Lucax> I'd love to simply press one button to that writes the whole phrase
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos-> o/
<elacheche> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/z/os/linux/linux-one.html#ibm-custom-id-latlos-header
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-18
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<stickyboy> Guten morgen!
<Kilos> hi stickyboy
<Na3iL> GM Africa o.
<Na3iL> o/
<Na3iL> It's my coffee time :D
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> QA  coffee time
<QA> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> stupid girl
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> QA  coffee time
<QA> Anytime is coffee time man
<Na3iL> o/ Good morning AFRICA
<stickyboy> Na3iL: Hi
<Na3iL> Hey stickyboy hows you :)
<stickyboy> Na3iL: I'm good. In Kenya.
<Na3iL> Cool! :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-19
<Kilos> helloooo africa, hope you all have a great day
<Na3iL> GM Africa o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos hows you where you have a been :D
<Kilos> im good ty lad, been busy trying to sort a pc for an old lady friend of my sister.
<Kilos> and other outdoor stuff
<Na3iL> Ah! cool
<Kilos> how are you?
<Na3iL> I am fine :D
<Kilos> :)
<Na3iL> I am just searching for testimonials, I already got 2 :D
<Kilos> good, keep them coming in and encourage ongolaboy to do the same then you you two apply the same time
<Na3iL> Sure :)
<Kilos> oh Na3iL also choose a date and time when you friends and supporters can be at the meeting too
<Kilos> your
<Na3iL> Yeah indeed Kilos
<Kilos> hi Fatar
<Fatar> Hey kilos
<Fatar> long time no see
<Kilos> you been busy for a while
<Fatar> not really just lazy
<Fatar> what happened while I wasn't here?
<Fatar> Did we recruit more ppl?
<Kilos> been rather quite here
<Fatar> oh we have a meeting in exactly a week it seems!
<Kilos> the secret is for everyone to greet everyone else and build a friendly community
<Kilos> oh my
<Fatar> Is it going to last longer this time?
<Kilos> you guys will have to keep things going, i might be going to hospital next week for a hernia operation
<Fatar> woah woah woah
<Fatar> you're going to be ok?
<Kilos> meetings are set for an hour because some peeps always complain if they are longer
<Kilos> yes i will be fine , only wont be here for the meeting maybe
<Fatar> good to know
<Kilos> so its up to you young guys to keep things going and growing
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.diffen.com/difference/Quiet_vs_Quite
<inetpro> good mornings africa
<Kilos> quiet
<Kilos> did i say it wrong, sorry
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> oh yes ty
<stickyboy> Kilos: How many cups of coffee have you had today?
<Kilos> not one stickyboy i mainly drink tea
<Kilos> in beer mugs
<stickyboy> "mainly"?
<stickyboy> What else are you not telling me?
 * stickyboy is at a coffee shop and just ordered his third coffee.
<Kilos> yeah if i drink coffee daily i get bad headaches
<Kilos> so ill have a mug full once a week or so
<stickyboy> Oh :P
<stickyboy> Now I have to drink a lot of water...
<stickyboy> But I'm pushing code to GitHub so that's winning.
<Kilos> ah
<Dro__> hi everybody :)
 * inetpro now needs a cuppa coffee
<inetpro> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<craigbrash> teatime
<stickyboy> МНОГО ПОЗДРАВИ ОТ НАЙРОБИ
<stickyboy> Mnogo pozdravi ot Nairobi
<stickyboy> Greetings from Nairobi, ladies and gentlemen.
<QA> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-20
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<stickyboy> Kilos: Coffee #2...
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-21
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Fatar> how are you doing kilos? :)
<Kilos> good ty and you Fatar ?
<Kilos> :)
<Fatar> good good
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-22
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-23
<stickyboy> elacheche_anis: Morning
<elacheche_anis> Morning stickyboy :)
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> hi fatar
<Fatar> Heya kilos
<Fatar> gotta go to school in 2 days :(
<Kilos> you guys must keep the flag flying high here for me from tomorrow please
<Kilos> oh my
<Fatar> what do you mean?
<Kilos> im going to hospital for some ops so who knows how long that will take
<Fatar> I thought that was in 3 days?
<Kilos> and meeting here on the 28th
<Kilos> nono morning at 6am
<Kilos> so if you can remind all these peeps from africa i will be gratefu
<Kilos> oh Fatar have you joined the mailing list
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Fatar> the ubuntu africa mailing list?
<Kilos> yeah
<Fatar> I'm pretty sure I did yeah
<Kilos> if you can remind them all on the day that would be cool
<Kilos> and ill be thankful
<Fatar> Alright noted
<Kilos> ty
<Fatar> but you still better come :P
<Kilos> that all depends on the hospital lad
<Kilos> ill try though
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-22
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> elacheche remind luna please,
<Kilos> ill be offline tomorrow, going to visit brother in hospital, critically ill with pneumonia and not responding to any meds
<Na3iL> aw Kilos I hope he get well
<Kilos> ty Na3iL im very worried
<Na3iL> he will be fine, don't worry
<elacheche> Kilos: I hope he'll be fine
<elacheche> paddatrapper: Hey! I passed that quiz  and my name is in the Hall Of Fame → endscreen.sysengquiz3.host/halloffame.html :D
<elacheche> Did you try it?
<Kilos> well done elacheche
<Kilos> when is luna going to approve my request?
<Kilos> LC need waking up bad
<elacheche> I don't know.. I'm not sure that she knows how to use RT
<Kilos> she must just reply to rt in the mail
<Kilos> same as wxl did
<paddatrapper> elacheche: I haven't had a chance to try again. Just been to crazy. Well done!
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-23
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<MarwenDo> hello Kilos
<Na3iL> O/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> \o
<Na3iL> Kilos, how are you and how your brother doing today?
<Kilos> i didnt go with to see him, sister and her daughter went , so im waiting for feedback
<Na3iL> I hope feedbacks will be good
<Kilos> ty
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-24
<Na3iL> Good morning Africa
<Kilos> hellooo africa and Na3iL
<Na3iL> How are you today Kilos :D
<Kilos> ok ty and you Na3iL
<Na3iL> fine as well ty
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos , Na3iL and all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Na3iL> hiyas CraigZim how are you
<Na3iL> btw, Kilos any feedback from your brother
<CraigZim> All well this side thanks
<Kilos> he had some tests with stains in blood that show some area in right lung not healthy
<Na3iL> great CraigZim :D
<Na3iL> Kilos, that means it is not dangerous?
<Kilos> its is , they are going to operate
<Na3iL> aw, I hope he get well asap
<CraigZim> Likewise
<Kilos> ty guys
<Na3iL> ping inetpro
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> with luck in 3 hours time hell get a break Na3iL
<Na3iL> hahaha :D
<Na3iL> Kilos, btw, who have maintained the website? ubuntu-africa.info?
<Kilos> superfly
<Kilos> why whats the prob?
<Kilos> i think there is an upgrade coming when he gets a chance
<Na3iL> there's no problem, if I remember well I think we talked about a blog section in the website
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> that was months ago
<Kilos> paddatrapper ^^
<Kilos> he is also studying
<Kilos> whew
<Na3iL> we need to finish the tasks that where highlighted before the next meeting
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i wont even be here
<Na3iL> why Kilos
<Kilos> its 20 to 2 in the morning now in aus
<Na3iL> ah
<Kilos> didnt we move the time later
<Kilos> its 9.30 cat now isnt it
<Na3iL> yep
<Kilos> well if aus move the country in this next month then it will be 6.30am so maybe ill be awake
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<Kilos> they switch from 8 to 9 hours ahead of us , but i dont know what date they do it
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yes?
<Kilos> do you remember something about adding a blog to the africa site
<Kilos> i dont remember if fly said anyone can do it or if he has to
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I don't remember anything...
<Kilos> oh my
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-25
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<urbanslug> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> hi urbanslug
<CraigZim> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi CraigZim and all other peeps in africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-26
<Kilos> helloooooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-27
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
<MarwenDo> heloo Kilos elacheche Na3iL , hello AFRICA
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> maybe you can tell me
<Kilos> ive been given a blackberry for my trip to aus
<Kilos> if i tether it to lappy as a modem will i then be able to use the bb data
#ubuntu-africa 2017-08-21
<lewiz> hu
#ubuntu-africa 2017-08-23
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<nzoueidi> o/ Kilos
